# Tank handles on Outback 29F-BH-S?



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi:

Just brought home our new 29F-BH-S. Can anyone clarify if our dump valve handles are labeled correctly, I have heard of some being mis-labeled. Facing the valve handles, is the gray tank handle on the left and the black tank on the right?

All the best,

Dan


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Dan,

Congrats on the new 5er. I took a look at that unit the other day and fell in love with it. Now I just need to get the wife in there to take a look.

Anyway, I did not look at dump handles, but this would be easy to test. Just run some water in the sink and open the valves one at a time until the water drains and then you konw you have the gray valve.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Dan, We were just talking about this on the 5er's. Check out "what is a galley" post under this topic. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Just brought home our new 29F-BH-S. Can anyone clarify if our dump valve handles are labeled correctly, I have heard of some being mis-labeled. Facing the valve handles, is the gray tank handle on the left and the black tank on the right?


Dan,

If the unit is brand new, and you haven't de-winterized it yet, flow some water into each drain to get at least a 1/3 full reading on each tank gauge. Then simply pull one, and check to see which tank is empty. Then pull the next to confirm.

This of course is assuming that the only thing ever to be in the black tank is water and RV antifreeze.

That is exactly how the dealer determined which tank was which when they put the labels on. Did it right in front of me, so I know the labels are correct.

Good luck with the new 5'er. I am truely jealous.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

One other option...based on where your bathroom is, I would say your black tank is pretty close to there, which should mean the black handle is pretty close to there. On our 26 RS, the black handle is closest to the bathroom (or towards the front of the trailer).

Randy


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I also have the 29FBHS - the grey is the far left, black in center, and galley is between the two tires.


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi:

Thanks for the feedback. You were dead-on Sasha. It is nice having two gray tanks of 30 gallons each.

Best,

Dan


----------

